

A question on the most appropriate language for a specific DB frontend - VaedaStrike

I'm a relative noob to all things programming. So I'm kind of a clean slate in some ways. I've spent the past three years developing the back end of a massive database project I've wanted to build for more than ten years. Now I'm at the point to start on the client side and I'm not sure what would be the best approach to use to create it.&#60;p&#62;If you were going to create a database that was insanely focused on a &#60;i&#62;super wide&#60;/i&#62; range of different types of manuel data entry and eventually an equally diverse range of queries/reports etc. what route would you take?
======
raquo
I'm not sure what you have in mind, but just in case that could be relevant:
<http://market.yandex.ru/> is an aggregator for all kinds of products in
Russian web and retail stores. It's the most useful shopping tool in Russia –
lets you filter products by a wide range of properties in a very sensible
interface. Try searching for something and using google translate.

------
mryan
How have you built the back-end without using some kind of client for testing?

If you have spent three years developing the back end, I'm not sure you are a
noob to all things programming. Why not use the same language you used to
create the back end?

~~~
VaedaStrike
When I say I spent three years on the back end I'll tell you what it largely
consisted of.

Me pouring over every kind of book I could get my hands on that taught about
relational database design and theory and then went through with the help of
management studio for SQL Server 2005 and let the GUI do most of the coding.

So all I really know is rudimentary TSQL and what I've been able to learn
about vb.net in my spare time in the past year (not much).

That's why I say I'm a noob. I know I either can't or shouldn't do a front end
wit TSQL. VB seems okay for an intermediate client side solution but I want
something that will work well and scale well for a more public ready face.

I'm thinking seriously about Scala.

